# Best Rain Aid?



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

As per title, got £15 to spend on rain aid, what's the best one on the market?

Tried Rain
Tried Angel wax H2go

What else?

Cheers, Cole.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nanolex and car chem

Steer clear of g1 imo lol


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Nanolex and car chem
> 
> Steer clear of g1 imo lol


Why G1 mate? Have seen the Car Chew stuff and have been tempted, keep getting emails about offers they do.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Carlack glass finish is excellent.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Also what about Juicy Rain?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Why G1 mate? Have seen the Car Chew stuff and have been tempted, keep getting emails about offers they do.


Because it's a ******* to use, smears (even when applied to wipers like the fan boys tell you to do), and durability isn't half as good as claimed

Car Chem is epic tbh, and cheap


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Because it's a ******* to use, smears (even when applied to wipers like the fan boys tell you to do), and durability isn't half as good as claimed
> 
> Car Chem is epic tbh, and cheap


Ahh right, I know their polishing the easiest to use really. Will look for CarChem now, just looked at that Carlack stuff, seems alright too.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Because it's a ******* to use, smears (even when applied to wipers like the fan boys tell you to do), and durability isn't half as good as claimed
> 
> Car Chem is epic tbh, and cheap


Ah well I've been using it for 5 years and never had s problem with it. Never had to replace any wipers either


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Ah well I've been using it for 5 years and never had s problem with it. Never had to replace any wipers either


Had it on mine for about a year now, still great stuff. G1 is the only "proper" one I'd go with now.

For short term stuff, G5 is excellent.

Juicy Details Rain Aid is stupidly easy to use, no experience of durability though.

Wolf's glass sealant performs well, but I don't think I've quite got the hang of applying it properly yet.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've tried 
RainX years ago
Also used one in a pink torpedo shape tube but can't remember the name 
g1 on 2 cars but 3 windscreens ( never liked it) 
G5 is the best that I've used on windscreens I get 2-3 months & side windows I get 6 months


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any durability comments on Juicys Rain Aid?


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I used G1 once. A new user, applied to a screen cleaned with DG 755 by machine, G1 applied to the letter & it lasted 8 months till it started to show signs of wear.. No problems with performance, noisy blades or experience of smearing. 

Maybe it's down to the prep work by the user?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> *Because it's a ******* to use, smears (even when applied to wipers like the fan boys tell you to do), and durability isn't half as good as claimed*
> 
> Car Chem is epic tbh, and cheap


You're doing it wrong Kimo! :lol:


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Also what about Juicy Rain?


I'm a big fan of juicy rain aid, lasts ages.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've applied plenty of other brands and had brilliant results, I know what works for me and what doesn't


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

I really like Repel from Autobrite. I tried their Ghost Rider as it was supposed to be even better,but I didn't think so - didn't seem to last like Repel.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MGH74 said:


> I really like Repel from Autobrite. I tried their Ghost Rider as it was supposed to be even better,but I didn't think so - didn't seem to last like Repel.


Probably a different coloured car chem or h2go for double the price tbh :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Because it's a ******* to use, smears (even when applied to wipers like the fan boys tell you to do), and durability isn't half as good as claimed
> 
> Car Chem is epic tbh, and cheap


In your experience, maybe. But that's your use, doesn't make a bad product just because some people can't get it to work for them. I don't apply it to wipers, and have had it last a minimum of 18 months with little to no judder or smearing.

This is what really annoys me about this forum. Everyone makes statements like the above as if it's fact, and not being open minded as an opinion or experience, and it puts people off a product that they might have great results with. I personally didn't get on with carpro flyby30 but you don't see me saying it's rubbish

Constructive criticism would be more helpful than simply slagging it off to new users


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> In your experience, maybe. But that's your use, doesn't make a bad product just because some people can't get it to work for them. I don't apply it to wipers, and have had it last a minimum of 18 months with little to no judder or smearing.
> 
> This is what really annoys me about this forum. Everyone makes statements like the above as if it's fact, and not being open minded as an opinion or experience, and it puts people off a product that they might have great results with. I personally didn't get on with carpro flyby30 but you don't see me saying it's rubbish
> 
> Constructive criticism would be more helpful than simply slagging it off to new users


It's not just me, plenty of people have had the same problems yet most threads went walkabouts when the subject was bought up

One of the admin had a problem with it and made a thread then it turns out that loads of people were having difficulty with it

Why should you not tell people when you've had a bad experience with a product? Madness


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> Carlack glass finish is excellent.


Seconded.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> In your experience, maybe. But that's your use, doesn't make a bad product just because some people can't get it to work for them. I don't apply it to wipers, and have had it last a minimum of 18 months with little to no judder or smearing.
> 
> This is what really annoys me about this forum. Everyone makes statements like the above as if it's fact, and not being open minded as an opinion or experience, and it puts people off a product that they might have great results with. I personally didn't get on with carpro flyby30 but you don't see me saying it's rubbish
> 
> Constructive criticism would be more helpful than simply slagging it off to new users


I ordered the g1 kit today with the %20 i saved. Ive heard good and bad reviews on it tbh and i still want to give it a go. Ive also heard good and bad reviews about rain x but not had a problem myself. Also used the armoral one which is good.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kimo73. Read the last sentence in my post, what does it say? I never said don't tell people of bad experiences did I? I said use some common sense and some constructive comments, not g1 is rubbish buy product xyz

It's well known products like G1 require precise application, just like competitors products, paint sealants etc. I've known of plenty of users not getting on with it long before I first tried it. The only problem with a product like this is you don't know you've applied it wrong until it's too late. And there is such a fine line in application it's very difficult to pin point the errors, just as I still don't know why flyby30 didn't work for me. This whole deleting of threads of bad experiences is new to me and have often seen people not getting on with many products. Maybe they were threads where someone just bashed a product without any detail of the failure?

As I said, constructive comments on why your experience didn't go well. If I replied to your post with the same attitude as your post, I'd have simply said you f#cked up the application and not say any more than that

I'm a firm recommender of gtechniq C5, but I've also had a bad experience where it just didn't work on one set of wheels, but that was me not the product. And when I do recommend it I always try and warn them about having the perfect prep and application or don't waste your money


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

He wants a good and easy to use glass sealant

I'm recommending him a good and easy glass sealant and saying which one is stupidly finicky to apply, which you really can't disagree with.

I don't see the issue tbh, some people like you just like to fly off on one for no reason

Oh and another bad thing about g1, you want to remove it because you have an issue? Good luck with that :lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, easy to apply and remove, just saw G5 for a good price on ebay, £12 all in.. worth a punt?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

G1 or Duxback for me :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Bigoggy said:


> I ordered the g1 kit today with the %20 i saved. Ive heard good and bad reviews on it tbh and i still want to give it a go. Ive also heard good and bad reviews about rain x but not had a problem myself. Also used the armoral one which is good.


Used and love RainX but want something new. If you want a sample I can sort you out.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Yeah, easy to apply and remove, just saw G5 for a good price on ebay, £12 all in.. worth a punt?


Both the ones I mentioned are also easier to use than G5 and last longer in my findings too


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Both the ones I mentioned are also easier to use than G5 and last longer in my findings too


Ahh brilliant, may give car chem a whirl, been after an excuse to try them.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Ahh brilliant, may give car chem a whirl, been after an excuse to try them.


Wait till next week. They are doing a week of offers


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

J306TD said:


> Wait till next week. They are doing a week of offers


Legend!


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

Glaco from soft 99 I use it and find it works very well it is also stupidly easy to use and a good price


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i used Gyeon Q2 VIEW, slightly over budget at £18 but found it a doddle to apply, the water flys off with one layer, did all the windows and have used only half a bottle. no smears or wiper judder, very impressed :thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> In your experience, maybe. But that's your use, doesn't make a bad product just because some people can't get it to work for them. I don't apply it to wipers, and have had it last a minimum of 18 months with little to no judder or smearing.
> 
> This is what really annoys me about this forum. Everyone makes statements like the above as if it's fact, and not being open minded as an opinion or experience, and it puts people off a product that they might have great results with. I personally didn't get on with carpro flyby30 but you don't see me saying it's rubbish
> 
> Constructive criticism would be more helpful than simply slagging it off to new users


+1

Just applied G1 to my car. Took my time using the G4 Nano polish and 2 Eraser wipedowns before applying G1. Early days yet but seems fantastic soo far. I managed the 30minute drive home in pouring rain without using the wipers once :thumb:

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I'm sure Gtechniq put alot of R&D into the product and there are thousands of happy users so to call it rubbish is laughable.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sticking with H2Go for a fiver.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nanolex for me; or H2go for something less permanent...but still very good. Unbeatable value for a fiver:thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

G1 is awesome, iv used it 4 or 5 times with no issues what so ever. I normally get about 12/15 months out of it per application until the beading starts to diminish :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

gerz1873 said:


> G1 is awesome, iv used it 4 or 5 times with no issues what so ever. I normally get about 12/15 months out of it per application until the beading starts to diminish :thumb:


Sweet bud, need to find some at a decent price.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Nanolex for me to,, As easy as pie...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My H2go is that good may send my wipers back:lol:

Once the optimum speed is attained all that rain has gone, some who find products that do not work for them is usually turns out to be user error, some useful recommendations on that quest for durability plus cost.

Have a clear day John Tht.


----------



## Cornelius2181 (Jun 9, 2014)

Andymain241 said:


> Glaco from soft 99 I use it and find it works very well it is also stupidly easy to use and a good price


+1 
Going to try Nanoskin Rain, which is also scratch resistant


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have wolf's chemicals glass guard on it for about 9months and still going strong.
Durability from products will be 90% of how you maintain them. 
Use a quality glass cleaner, don't wash it with a shampoo with gloss enhancers, as these will put a little film over it and you'll think it doesn't work properly anymore.
Don't use a commercial screenwash, as it does the same.

Also have a look at liquid elements glass freezer. Very easy to apply, lasts a good few moths too


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Iv'e used the carlack twins. durability is exxcelent. I cant remember the last time i applied it to my van, must have been more than a year ago and i do more than 100 miles each day. I only wash the windscreen with water so as to not hampper its durabilty.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Damien89 said:


> Iv'e used the carlack twins. durability is exxcelent. I cant remember the last time i applied it to my van, must have been more than a year ago and i do more than 100 miles each day. I only wash the windscreen with water so as to not hampper its durabilty.


This, great durability and really cheap compared to others


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I need some help please:thumb:
Mrs P likes the look of my G1 coated windscreen and asked if I would coat her windscreen which I did.... 
Trouble is she uses her car for work (she is a community nurse) and she works in the centre of Oxford so rarely reaches 30mph let alone the 50mph that allows the water to fly off the g1 coated windscreen. 
So my question is is there an effective rain repellent that works at lower speed, that is reasonably priced and ideally easy to apply? 
Real world opinions would be great, cheers fellas. :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but I need some help please:thumb:
> Mrs P likes the look of my G1 coated windscreen and asked if I would coat her windscreen which I did....
> Trouble is she uses her car for work (she is a community nurse) and she works in the centre of Oxford so rarely reaches 30mph let alone the 50mph that allows the water to fly off the g1 coated windscreen.
> So my question is is there an effective rain repellent that works at lower speed, that is reasonably priced and ideally easy to apply?
> Real world opinions would be great, cheers fellas. :thumb:


The G1 will still be effective, but your Mrs might just need to use the wipers a bit more than you do.

As for what will work at a lower speed, I think G5 is designed to do that (from what I've read, G5 is what was formerly G3; and a G1 for durability, G3 for effectiveness was a common thing. I've not seen many G1/G5 combos on here recently though)


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

G5 works at lower speeds & it's the one I use


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers guys, what's g5 like to apply? 
I found g1 a bit of a faff but worth it in the end. 
I was thinking about the soft 99 glaco as it seems easier in application but not sure...:thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have any problems applying it as long as the glass is clean, just apply sparingly leave for 5 mins then buff off with kitchen roll. 
Reapply 3 months later  

Might not be the correct way but it's what works for me


----------

